# getting sky tv& internet



## keving4099 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi havent posted anything in a while hope everyone is doing well,im moving to torrevieja from the uk in july just trying to sort out a couple of more things,im wondering would anyone have any information on sky tv or anything similiar,i have been told that sky is not available due to legal reasons,heard torresat is available,maybe digital tv and internet combined would be cheaper if anyone has any info that would be great thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

keving4099 said:


> Hi havent posted anything in a while hope everyone is doing well,im moving to torrevieja from the uk in july just trying to sort out a couple of more things,im wondering would anyone have any information on sky tv or anything similiar,i have been told that sky is not available due to legal reasons,heard torresat is available,maybe digital tv and internet combined would be cheaper if anyone has any info that would be great thanks



I have sky? Or shouldnt I admit it??

Jo xxx


----------



## bakeja (May 26, 2009)

keving4099 said:


> Hi havent posted anything in a while hope everyone is doing well,im moving to torrevieja from the uk in july just trying to sort out a couple of more things,im wondering would anyone have any information on sky tv or anything similiar,i have been told that sky is not available due to legal reasons,heard torresat is available,maybe digital tv and internet combined would be cheaper if anyone has any info that would be great thanks


Why would Sky not be available? Why are there hundreds of thousands of satellite dishes lining the coast of Spain? That said I think the internet is taking over for a lot of people - my wife is always watching very current sounding TV shows and movies. Can't be legal can it?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

You can legally watch ANY free to air (ie no viewing card required) TV channels direct from the satellites.

You can watch and free to view or subscription channels with a sky card, which by using outside the UK and ROI you will be breaking the terms and conditins of the Sky contract, so they can if they know you are outside the UK and ROI cut you off.

Certain compnies rebroadcsat either via cable or "mesh" aerials. - of which the legally of these systems is always questioned (EU law states you cannot reboradcast TV without the channels permission, but apparently, these companies say that a Spanish judge said as long as the channel is free to air then you can rebroadcast it - he MAY have also said as long as they have permission from the channels, but no documentation about this can be found)

Europe network hav strted ot do a internet phoen and UKTV service (probably using some form of proxy or VPN service) - see this weeks RTN for example.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Basically, if you currently have a Sky TV contract, and you wish to continue watching it, bring your digibox and card with you and it can be set up to work here. However, you will need to keep Sky in the dark about having it outside the UK. If you are keeping your address in the UK then just do nothing, otherwise email them with a change of address to someone who doesn't mind you using their address for this purpose.


----------

